# Dangerous & History: Michael Jackson



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

These two are his most personal albums where he did most of the songwriting, I believe, and make them at least deeper albums imo.

Not necessarily better, though, I think they are.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The less said about this person the better .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> The less said about this person the better .


You're probably right.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have Off the Wall and Thriller, and that's all I need from him. By the time of Bad, it was just more of the same but less soul. After he got rid of Quincy Jones, with Dangerous his music was in the dumps in my view. Remember the Time was really the only good song on that album.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In general, I never liked MJ, but Thriller is actually a very good album, and Billie Jean a very good song. The only dissonant in the album is the superfluous schmaltzy duet with Paul McCartney.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Jackson past Thriller is the definition of uneven, but "Is It Scary" is this ridiculous, theatrical piece of baroque pop that is fascinating and also very, very personal.

In some sense his popularity in the 90s is really strange in retrospect. The most popular performer in the world releasing stuff like this?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

fbjim said:


> Jackson past Thriller is the definition of uneven, but "Is It Scary" is this ridiculous, theatrical piece of baroque pop that is fascinating and also very, very personal.
> 
> In some sense his popularity in the 90s is really strange in retrospect. The most popular performer in the world releasing stuff like this?


That's the remix version too, from Blood on the Dance Floor album.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Michael Joseph Jackson* (August 29, 1958 - June 25, 2009) was an American singer, songwriter and dancer. Dubbed the "King of Pop", he is regarded as one of the most significant cultural figures of the 20th century. Over a four-decade career, his contributions to music, dance and fashion, along with his publicized personal life, made him a global figure in popular culture. Jackson influenced artists across many music genres; through stage and video performances, he popularized complicated dance moves such as the moonwalk, to which he gave the name, as well as the robot. He is the most awarded music artist in history.

Here's one of his better songs, IMO. He didn't write it but made a great record.






Despite all the hype and drama surrounding his personal life and career, I think his talent is undeniable, as was his impact on popular music and culture. Just as a dancer he was phenomenal, then there's his singing, production, songwriting, and fashion.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

MJ.

Another seriously messed up musical genius. Great singer and dancer.


----------

